# Home Haunt Ambient Music



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

These are great tracks!!! Good work with these - I really think they turned out great. Thanks for sharing with us.

As for the foam, maybe post the question in the prop area? 

Again - great job. I can't wait to use this for TOT this year.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thunder,

Glad you liked them  im in the process of making a second CD. That was my first attempt at mixing, so im hoping to get better as time goes on. Anyways thanks for the kind words.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Honestly, these are Really, really good! I am very impressed at how you blended these sounds and created a great soundtrack! I am planning on using a couple of these in my haunt!

Thanks!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2007)

Very excellent!


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone here is good with say Fruity Loops or Sony Acid for creating percussions, I would love to collaborate on my Next CD to take it to the next level. Looking for spooky percussion or even some good strings mixed with the ambient horror... If anyone is interested let me know  thanks


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## maui (Oct 15, 2008)

excellent, thanks!!!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Eric Monster (Oct 16, 2008)

*Nice Ambient Sounds*

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

These are great. Just the type of stuff i like in the haunt. Nice and creepy........


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

